# Sticky  **NOW AVAILABLE - Unitronic 4'' Turbo Inlet Elbow for 2.5 TFSI EVO**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​
​Unitronic® is pleased to introduce its all-new *4” Turbo Inlet Elbow for the 2.5TFSI EA855 EVO (DAZA) engines*, found in the 8V.2 Audi RS 3® and 8S Audi TT RS®. The Unitronic 4” Turbo Inlet Elbow will give you the competitive edge to gain that extra tenth of a second on the stock turbo, while supporting the airflow demands for all of the mainstream hybrid turbos currently on the market.
*Only $499.99 USD / $649.99 CAD!*






As is with all of its performance products, Unitronic utilizes only the latest industry leading tools, equipment, and computer aided design software that is packed with the latest technology from our technology partners at Creaform® and Stratasys®. These tools and technology help to achieve a design that not only optimizes airflow and speed, but also eliminates airflow restrictions that are present with the factory piece, while fitting within the engine bay constraints.






Unitronic began with 3D scanning the 2.5TFSI EVO engine bay and OEM components with it’s in-house 3D scanner. Once 3D scan data has been collected and processed, Unitronic’s Hardware Engineers then interact with the 3D models to identify fitment constraints, mounting locations, other component locations, etc. to ensure the final product fits perfectly within the “envelope”.






Once the initial designs are finalized, the next step is the rapid prototyping phase, utilizing its in-house Stratasys 3D printer. Within hours, Unitronic Engineers are able to have a complete working 3D printed rapid prototype, allowing for test fitments to be performed on the vehicle, functional testing to be completed, and flow data extracted to further validate the designs.
Using its in-house Superflow SF-1020 Flow Bench, Unitronic Engineers further validated designs to ensure that the Unitronic 4” Turbo Inlet effectively optimizes airflow in a variety of conditions. The OEM inlet yielded a peak flow rate of 581 CFM at 28” of H2O (Aq), while the Unitronic 4” Turbo Inlet Elbow achieved 744 CFM, for a gain of 28% over the OEM inlet.






















Overall product design proceeds through, not only focusing on increasing overall performance of the product, but also the small and often overlooked aspects of the product’s design and function are of utmost importance to Unitronic. With a product like this 4” Inlet, it was important for aspects such as positive crankcase ventilation (PCV) to be analyzed to ensure that the PCV system will continue to function as originally intended by Audi’s Engineers, allowing crankcase pressure to be properly ventilated, as we all know what can happen over the long term, when crankcase pressure is not properly managed. As a result, extra attention was spent to allow for a complete one-piece PCV design. In keeping consistent with the factory emissions and PCV systems, Unitronic’s fully integrated PCV routing functions as it was originally intended. A pressure plot of the PCV exit shows that it has been positioned for optimized function, aligned with the factory’s intent.






Through the elimination of upstream [pre-compressor] restrictions, Unitronic’s new 4” Turbo Inlet Elbow improves the efficiency of the factory Borg-Warner turbocharger and is compatible with many mainstream stock frame hybrid turbochargers, including The Turbo Engineers TTE700, Iroz Xona 710H & 780H, Pure Turbos, and SRM/EC GTX35, through it’s versatile, precisely CNC-machined billet Aluminium compressor inlet adapters.






*FEATURES*

• 28% increase in flow over stock

• Proven power, torque, and airflow gains

• Modular CNC-machined billet Aluminum compressor inlet adapter rings

• Fully integrated PCV recirculation artery

• OEM PCV functionality for adequate crankcase ventilation

• Aircraft grade cast Aluminum construction

• CNC-machined mounting flanges, inlet and outlets

• Smooth airflow transitions

• Direct bolt-on fitment


*APPLICATIONS*

2017-2019 Audi RS 3 (DAZA)

2018-2019 Audi TT RS (DAZA)

NOTE: This product is compatible with Left Hand Drive (LHD) models only.


*


*
*

*

**​


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Vancity Audi recently put our 4" Inlet to the test and demonstrated just how much power gains can be had.

+20whp/+18wtq over stock
+15whp/+7wtq over a competitor's 3" inlet.


----------



## spigen (Apr 26, 2016)

turbo inlets! sorry. lol


----------

